# Canon AE-1 Program problems



## Warfarin (Aug 20, 2021)

Just got an AE-1 Program from EBay.  I have shot AE-1’s since the 80’s and always wanted a program.  This one was advertised as excellent condition.  Well it’s not.  Light seals (shock) are all but gone and the worst part is the film advance lever trips the shutter at the end of it’s throw.  Sometimes it’s every time sometimes longer.  Wondering should I get it repaired or take the loss and try to find a different one.  I don’t want to return it because it came with and excellent AE-1 and EOS-10s and 15 filters and and a couple other accessories.  I feel the price was fine even with out the AE-1 Program included.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 20, 2021)

Hmm, repair costs would probably be higher in cost than finding another used one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 20, 2021)

You got tools and some skills?
Product Details | Canon AE-1 Program Service Guide | Canon | Service Manuals | Learn Camera Repair


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 20, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> You got tools and some skills?
> Product Details | Canon AE-1 Program Service Guide | Canon | Service Manuals | Learn Camera Repair


lots of tools some skills


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2021)

this guy has some repair videos on the Canon AE1


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_LLC4wtg7fORCFtw97xhDg


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> this guy has some repair videos on the Canon AE1
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_LLC4wtg7fORCFtw97xhDg


Hello Moderators this link need to be a sticky somewhere.  Holy moly there is a lot of great information there.


----------



## cdd29 (Aug 23, 2021)

Robert's Camera (Usedcamerapro is their used website) in Indianapolis has a few AE-1's (don't remember if they are Programs are standard AE-1) with new seals & warranties. Almost grabbed one when I was there a few weeks ago. Might be an option.


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

The battery needle will not move. "The camera is dead. 
The battery is not inserted correctly. Canon Ae-1 runs on a single 4LR44 or PX-28 battery.  
The battery is dead.  
Corroded terminals.  
The shutter does not work properly.  
Replacement battery.  
Clean the electromagnet.  


Warfarin said:


> Just got an AE-1 Program from EBay.  I have shot AE-1’s since the 80’s and always wanted a program.  This one was advertised as excellent condition.  Well it’s not.  Light seals (shock) are all but gone and the worst part is the film advance lever trips the shutter at the end of it’s throw.  Sometimes it’s every time sometimes longer.  Wondering should I get it repaired or take the loss and try to find a different one.  I don’t want to return it because it came with and excellent AE-1 and EOS-10s and 15 filters and and a couple other accessories.  I feel the price was fine even with out the AE-1 Program included.


----------



## CameraGal75 (May 5, 2022)

Will they take it back? Ebay may help you, they have helped me in the past.


----------



## CameraGal75 (May 5, 2022)

I have a question about the focus screen, as there are a whole bunch you can use, which do you prefer?


----------



## cgw (May 6, 2022)

CameraGal75 said:


> I have a question about the focus screen, as there are a whole bunch you can use, which do you prefer?


Why are you bothering to respond? It's plain there's been *zero* activity for 6 months--no point making it a zombie thread?!


----------



## CameraGal75 (May 9, 2022)

I didn't realize that.


----------

